# Vampire Novels (1 Viewer)



## C. William Russette (Apr 21, 2005)

I was just wondering what the general population of WF thinks are the BEST vampire novels or even stories that have ever been published.

Let's exclude Stoker's, I thought that was a great read. Let's avoid anything Anne Rice has done too. Those are too easy. Her vampire tales are amusing but rather long winded in my opinion. I know there are others.

What are everyone else's favs?

CW


----------



## Trilock (Apr 21, 2005)

Those Who Hunt the Night by Barbara Hambly might be one of the better written vampire novels out there--featuring the most believable vampires written in fiction, so you might want to check it out.


----------



## Manx (Apr 26, 2005)

'I Am Legend' by Richard Matherson is great. Quite an original take on vampires, and I loved the ending.


----------



## mare (Apr 27, 2005)

There's a series by Laurel K. Hamilton that has a lot to do with vampires werewolves and whatnot.  For mature audiences only.  There is no name for the series that I am aware of - but most people know it by - Anita Blake


----------



## Spooky (Apr 27, 2005)

I agree with the Richard Matheson recommendation, and I'd also recommend Poppy Z. Brite ("Lost Souls", "Drawing Blood". "Exquisite Corpse" is quite good, but its not vampiric). 

I think Anne Rice is in dire need of a good editor.


----------



## Manx (Apr 27, 2005)

mare said:
			
		

> There's a series by Laurel K. Hamilton that has a lot to do with vampires werewolves and whatnot.  For mature audiences only.  There is no name for the series that I am aware of - but most people know it by - Anita Blake



I read the first Anita Blake - 'Guilty Pleasures' - but I'm not sure what I thought of it. I'm not all that into the American slang writing style she uses and the story seemed quite repetative in parts. I love the vampire strip show idea though. I wouldn't mind watching a vampire strip show if Tom Cruise as Lestat participated. :wink: 

The Lestat in 'Interview' is my favourite vampire of all time though, even if we are excluding Anne Rice. I thought his character was amazing, and could have been specifically written for Tom Cruise! In 'The Vampire Lestat' though, I thought his character completely changed - he turned into an even weaker version of Louis. And, again, Anne Rice's series is very repetative - but then I suppose that's to be expected with all vampire series. What more can you do with dead people with fangs who sleep in a coffin by day and suck people's blood by night? The possibilities have surely been exhausted now.


----------



## Nickie (May 12, 2005)

I don't read many vampire novels, and those of Anne Rice are boring. 
But lately I picked up "Dead by Dusk" by Shannon Drake and really loved it!

Nickie


----------



## Kane (May 12, 2005)

Brian Lumley's "Necroscope" series are the best vampire novels, hands down.


----------



## LensmanZ313 (May 29, 2005)

_Dracula_ and _'Salem's Lot_ are good ones. _I Am Legend_. I would also reccommend E.E. Knight's _Vampire Earth_ novels (www.vampireearth.com) and a novel called _They Thirst_.


----------



## Talia_Brie (May 29, 2005)

Kane said:
			
		

> Brian Lumley's "Necroscope" series are the best vampire novels, hands down.


 :lol:  :lol:  :lol: 

Oh, were you being serious? :twisted: 

Someone asked me to read Necroscope once, but I generally use the term, 'endure' rather than 'read'.

I think there are precious few good vampire books, adn that's a real shame because vampires are an excellent horror archetype. Salem's Lot is good, and Stephen King has also written some other short stories including vampires, which are good (check out Nightmare and Dreamscapes for two of them.

I think there's a book called The Masquerade about a vampire society (they made a short-lived TV series about it) that is supposed to be good, but I haven't read that.

I thought Anne Rice's books contained excellent ideas, but you're right, she is long winded.


----------



## Vos (May 30, 2005)

I hear Carmilla is pretty good, altough I haven't read it. Not sure if I'd call it a novel; it's usually included in collections and runs at about 90 pages long. It's old, it even predates Dracula.


----------



## Kane (May 30, 2005)

Talia_Brie said:
			
		

> Kane said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you serious?  What a shame, I've read the 10+ books at least 3 times each, flowed well for me.  It's too bad you never got past the first one, as some of the coolest vampire stories ever can be found in the books that came later.


----------



## LeatherBound (Jun 17, 2005)

It's been a while, but I really enjoyed Michael Romkey's _I, Vampire_. The way he described vampirism was a little different from the usual, and various interesting characters from history showed up, including Mozart, if I recall correctly. A fun read!


----------



## waylander (Jun 17, 2005)

Kane said:
			
		

> Talia_Brie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Brian Lumley is simply the best at writing vampire stories. Next to his Vamphyri warlords, all the others are sheep ! Harry Keogh is also a hell of a good character ! Think of the Moebius continuum ! That's an awesome creation !!


----------



## PsychoticallySaneWriter (Jul 5, 2005)

"I Am Legend" by Richard Matheson is a favorite of mine. I recently finished rereading it, and it's amazing. I love Matheson's approach. It works well and it's unique.


----------



## Aeryn (Jul 6, 2005)

mare said:
			
		

> There's a series by Laurel K. Hamilton that has a lot to do with vampires werewolves and whatnot.  For mature audiences only.  There is no name for the series that I am aware of - but most people know it by - Anita Blake



The "Anita Blake Vampire Hunter: series is my FAVORITE!  I could do with a little less.... "mature" content but I still love them.   

I also love "Dhampir" by Barb and JC Hendee.  Their series is to 3 books now but i'm not sure what it's called.

Of course I love Ann Rice but only the beginning of the series.  The stories just aren't the same anymore.

"Necroscope" is next on my list to read.


----------



## nghtwriter (Jul 22, 2005)

Actually, there are a small series by Amelia Atwater-Rhodes about vampries and hunters that is good, she wrote her first book when she was thirteen and has been my role model for ages. I'm fifteen now and I just love her books, they're more for my age I guess, and use rather immature machanics but it's fun to read as another author. I suggest some people check them out. My favorite one is called Midnight's Predator.


----------



## Kane (Jul 22, 2005)

Nah.  The same could be said of any author who writes something similar to another's work.  Where would we be if each topic were only allowed to be written once?  A library would fit in my living room.


----------



## lisajane (Jul 22, 2005)

_Into The Dark_ - Victor Kelleher


----------

